# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Kesha - Praying

## TiffanyyO

This makes me cry everytime

----------


## Suzi

Thanks for the post, I've not heard it before. This is the song...

----------


## TiffanyyO

no prob  :):  
its really good. very touching

----------


## Suzi

I agree!

----------


## Prycejosh1987

Everybody has people in their lives. Or at least they make a change on that. Kesha really changed her tune (Pun intended) on the music she used to make. Praying is good. But It is hard to just pray and expect results from just the praying. We have to be persistent in prayer and believe in ourselves, and take steps we need to take and then things start to change. It takes time sometimes but it works out in the end, i believe.

----------


## Suzi

Again this is a very old thread - January 2018!

----------

